# Gutter Hangers in Stucco Wall



## go_hercules (Dec 25, 2009)

What is the best way to attach gutter downspout hangers to a stucco wall so that water does not get behind the tar paper and into the wall cavity. Seems that if a screw goes through to the sheathing and/or stud, then water can follow the screw and get behind the paper and into the wall cavity. I've seen guys just coat the screw with caulk or silicone but it still seems like a leak waiting to happen. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

seems to me you would need to cut in then flash a proper fascia


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

go_hercules said:


> What is the best way to attach gutter downspout hangers to a stucco wall so that water does not get behind the tar paper and into the wall cavity. Seems that if a screw goes through to the sheathing and/or stud, then water can follow the screw and get behind the paper and into the wall cavity. I've seen guys just coat the screw with caulk or silicone but it still seems like a leak waiting to happen. Any ideas on this one?


drill the hole, blow out the dust, fill with caulking, insert screw. if you are really cautious you can follow up with more caulking between the downspout strap and the stucco, but i've never gone that far myself.


----------



## go_hercules (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for that. I guess that's what I will do. I'll make sure to clean the holes good like you say and pack it full of caulk. Really no other way I suppose.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Use a caulk like vulkem or similar type of polyurethane and goop a lot in the hole..........


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Rio said:


> Use a caulk like vulkem or similar type of polyurethane and goop a lot in the hole..........


yeah. i use geocel 2300. just use something better than painters' caulk and you should be good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh downspout ok got it,i miss readed it sorry:wallbash:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


>


I think he means downspout straps not gutter straps...


----------



## go_hercules (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about that. I titled this post gutter hanger but I meant downspout strap.


----------

